# rear end oil?



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys i realize that this may be a dumb question.. but it seems i may have bought the wrong oil.. i got royal purple 75w90 will this be ok to put in the goat or will it be bad.. also i only have two quarts as this was all that particular auto zone had.. is that enough? it wouldnt be an issue but i live an hour away from a bussiness that has royal purple


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

you should be fine. i put in RP just recently, it already has friction mod in it. i think i put in 75w90 as well because an updated TSB recommends it from 75w140. 

2 quarts is plenty. at autozone i bought a nifty pump which made refilling really easy. also you need a huge cresent wrench for the drain plug, its like 1 1/2"+ 

when refilling just keep pumping it in there until it starts overflowing from the fill plug then quickly plug it.


----------

